# Globalscale Sheeva Plug



## balanga (May 24, 2021)

I found one of these in a junk shop a while ago, but haven't had the time to do anything with it so far.

Anyone used one?

I'm trying to find FreeBSD links for one and there are a few but are mainly old or broken...

Thread 24471 - although this  mentions DreamPlug rather than SheevaPlug although there is some discussion about the SheevaPlug in the thread...

Wikipedia even mentions that it is supported ...


> SheevaPlug is supported on NetBSD 6.0[26] and FreeBSD 8.0[27][28] or newer.


----------

